# Scandlines Germany-Denmark



## Eggnog (Apr 20, 2008)

I posted this originally in the Scandinavian Touring thread - but no responses. Perhaps they're all still hiberating up there........

I'm planning on using the Puttgarden-Rodby and Helsingor-Helsingborg Scandlines services to get up to Sweden in May. And I've dutifully acquired a Scandinavian Camping card (which requires validation on first use - in Scandinavia obviously).

I see that Scandlines offer a useful 7% discount with this card but does anyone know if it's a kind of Catch22? The card gets me the discount but the card isn't valid until I pay my 130SEK to validate it and to do that I need to use the ferry first...........

Does anyone have a work-round or (best result) are Scandlines not bothered? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Ferry to Sweden*

Hi there Eggnog

I too am travelling to Sweden - (Finland actually) - this Spring, but on the Harley, not in the van.

I will probably use the same route as you but might use the Oresund bridge 'cos it's so beautiful.

I was unaware of any reduction on the ferries for having a Scandanavian camping card since when we have used Scandlines before we just turn up and go.

Pray tell me more...

I remember some time ago we had to have one member of the party have a camping card in Sweden - there were 6 of us on 5 bikes - the card was free or nearly but we had to validate it at the issuing campsite which did cost (me) something but then gave us all a discount.

This may not be exactly correct but is how I vaguely remember it.

I do remember it was quite clear - no card, no camping.

PM me with more details of your trip etc and we can compare notes and perhaps post consolidated route and ferry info for the benefit of others.

Cheers

Dave

PS are you familiar with Camping at Alfsee near Bramsche in Germany?

Nice site just a bit off the A1 to Hamburg etc and a reasonable distance from the ports
D

EDIT - Just re-read your post and I would say that just possession of the card will be sufficient to give the discount - or else the ferry can validate it for you

Also I think you can buy it pre validated from the sites listed here (Indy Europe July 2008)

...then your first step is to obtain a Camping Card Scandinavia. The card is free - although there is a chargeable validation which lasts for one year - and covers the entire family; benefits include faster checking in and out of campsites, discounts and accident insurance during your stay.

It is valid in Norway, Sweden, Finland and Denmark. In Norway the card is compulsory if you choose to stay at one of the campsites featured in The Norwegian Camping Guide (00 47 23 08 8620; www.camping.no); the same applies for Denmark (00 45 39 27 88 44; www.campingraadet.dk) and Finland (00 358 9 4774 0740; www.camping.fi). In Sweden, the majority of sites require the membership card (00 46 31 355 6000; www.camping.se).

The card can be ordered from any of the organisations' websites and lasts for a year once validated: the cost is Nkr120 (£11.80) in Norway; Skr125 (£10.40) in Sweden; €7 (£5.80) in Finland; and Dkr90 (£9.50) in Denmark...

D


----------



## Eggnog (Apr 20, 2008)

Harley Dave. Thanks for that.

I learned about the Scandinavian Camping Card from the Scandinavian Touring thread. Applied online and it turned up after a couple of weeks. Then the other day a useful-ish loooking booklet 'Your Guide to Sweden 2009 - Camping and Cottages' arrived. It lists all the sites and has a decent set of maps. It cross-refs well with the Caravan Club listings. With it came a little brochure of concessions for card holders. Mostly the sort of 'attractions' that send me into Grumpy Old Man mode but all the ferries - Scandlines, Silja, Stena, TT Line and a few more offer 7% or 10% concessions. 

I'm travelling up from the Hook on 6/5 to Stromstad on the Norwegian border to do some family history stuff and meet a whole bunch of family that no one in the UK had any idea existed. In fact I'd booked the trip before I discovered them!

I'll put something together about the area and routes when I get back (if I haven't been hi-jacked by Nordic maidens - Ooh Er Missus). Thanks for the German site tip - I've no idea how long it is on the road driving solo and that bit of Germany is not the most obvious of touring destinations.

Cheers

Eggnog


----------

